# Aldi bietet ab sofort Zweitkarte zur gleichen Nummer



## Fluxi (16 Januar 2017)

Als wohl ersten Prepaidkarten Anbieter bietet Aldi Talk jetzt fpr 9,99 € eine Zweitkarte, zB für Handy und Tablet zur gleichen Nummer


----------



## AlliP (27 Januar 2017)

Ich finde das nirgends, kannst Du mir sagen wo das steht ?


----------



## jupp11 (27 Januar 2017)

http://praxistipps.chip.de/aldi-talk-zweitkarte-beantragen-geht-das_39241


> Bei Aldi Talk sieht das aber anders aus: Der Mobilfunk-Anbieter bietet nämlich keine Twincards an. Somit können Sie keine Zweitkarte beantragen.


https://www.alditalk.de/faq


> zweitkarte
> ALDI TALK bietet* keine* MultiSIM-Karten an.


----------



## Wualaf (7 April 2017)

Ich habe eine Aldi Talk Karte
Laut Support gibts das nicht


----------



## Quaser (5 Juni 2017)

Wäre super aberkommt bald


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2017)

Woher stammt diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## Omed (5 November 2019)

Fluxi schrieb:


> Als wohl ersten Prepaidkarten Anbieter bietet Aldi Talk jetzt fpr 9,99 € eine Zweitkarte, zB für Handy und Tablet zur gleichen Nummer


----------



## Omed (5 November 2019)

Ich mochte eine sim Karte xxxxxxxxxx
MODEDIT: Telefonnummer gelöscht BT/Mod


----------



## jupp11 (5 November 2019)

Hier ist nicht  Aldi Talk.


----------



## Markus Vogt (5 September 2020)

Fluxi schrieb:


> Als wohl ersten Prepaidkarten Anbieter bietet Aldi Talk jetzt fpr 9,99 € eine Zweitkarte, zB für Handy und Tablet zur gleichen Nummer


Nein! Aldi bietet keine zweitkarte für eine Rufnummer an. Ich habe gerade mit Aldi Talk gesprochen und die Antwort war am 5.09.2020 sie bieten im Moment keine zweitkarte und auch keine ESim an das ist Fakt!


----------



## jupp11 (5 September 2020)

FAQ - Fragen zu ALDI TALK | ALDI TALK
					

Du hast Fragen zu ALDI TALK? In unserer FAQ findest du sehr viele Antworten und Hilfestellungen rund um ALDI TALK, deine SIM-Karte und deine gewählte Prepaid-Tarifoption.




					www.alditalk.de
				





> *zweitkarte*
> ALDI TALK bietet* keine* MultiSIM-Karten an.


----------



## Ernst Kern (19 Januar 2022)

Fluxi schrieb:


> Als wohl ersten Prepaidkarten Anbieter bietet Aldi Talk jetzt fpr 9,99 € eine Zweitkarte, zB für Handy und Tablet zur gleichen Nummer


----------



## jupp11 (19 Januar 2022)

Multi-SIM bei Aldi Talk: Alle Vorteile und Funktionen
					

Mit der Multi-SIM benutzt ihr eine Rufnummer für mehrere Geräte, was Kosten sparen kann. Ob diese Funktion auch bei Aldi Talk angeboten wird, erfahrt ihr im Artikel.




					www.netzwelt.de
				





> *Leider gehört Aldi Talk zu den Providern, welche keine Multi-SIM anbieten.*
> *Bisher wurde noch nicht bekannt gegeben, zu wann und ob eine Einführung geplant ist.*


----------

